# Acrylic painting medium question



## Misty (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi everyone. I'm a painter of realistic dolls and I'm having a hard time with hair. I hope someone can help me. Id like to achieve realistic hair with texture. It must be a flexible finish, as there will be possible movement to my finished work. I painted my last piece, finishing off with liquitex heavy gel (gloss). It LOOKS great but after a week it still feels a bit tacky, or sticky to touch. 

I'm wondering if there's a better medium I can use to get textured hair strokes without it drying sticky? Would the same medium in matte not dry sticky? Any advice would be appreciated. 










Misty


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Okay... I didn't even know this was not a picture of a real baby!  Wow....


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

My gosh Misty, you must be in your glory creating such realistic and expressive beautiful babies! I just want to reach right through and tenderly hold it!

The only thought that came to mind was to visit a professional hair salon or outlet store...they may actually have the material you're looking for.


----------



## Misty (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks so much. 

The hair is painted on with acrylics. I need a medium that will show texture. It will be painted over the acrylic hair. 

Misty


----------



## Jewel Carina (Sep 13, 2013)

I think it have almost very nice textured look.


----------



## Cass (Jan 24, 2013)

Misty - this is such a realistic piece!

Yes, matte medium will not dry feeling sticky or tacky. Matte mediums also hold brush strokes (for texture) better than semi-gloss or gloss mediums.


----------

